# casero



## JollyJumper

Com es diu en català "casero"? No tant el que cuida la casa sinó el que també n'és propietari.


----------



## Agró

Amo, propietari (?)

_Duenyu _(???)


----------



## Elessar

Un diccionari et pot ajudar: *

4 *_m f _(_de casa alquilada_) amo _m_; mestressa _f_; propietari -ària. 
*5 *(_de una finca rústica_) masover -a.


----------



## innovator

Jo utilitzo "amo" i "mestressa", quan en són els propietaris.
"Masover", en cases de pagès, acostumen a estar subordinats als "amos" de la casa pairal. Per tant, per mi no seria el mateix.


----------



## JollyJumper

Em decantaré per "propietari", així evito distincions de gènere. Gràcies!


----------



## barcelonamarcos

Aposto per Propietari.


----------



## Xavichum

Naltros utilitzem *Llogater* com a persona que ens lloga el pis.

Espero haver-te ajudat.


----------



## donaximena

D'acord amb *Xavichum*: "el casero" és el que, a més de ser propietàri de l'immoble, és qui el lloga --> el *llogater* és terme correcte.


----------



## Elessar

donaximena said:


> D'acord amb *Xavichum*: "el casero" és el que, a més de ser propietàri de l'immoble, és qui el lloga --> el *llogater* és terme correcte.



*Donaximena*, crec que et confons. No és això el que diu Xavichum. La Gata de los Canales preguntava pel propietari. Això és l'_amo_. _Llogater_ és qui paga per viure en un lloc, l'inquilí: _Persona que fa ús d’una casa, d’un pis, etc., pagant-ne lloguer._


----------



## donaximena

Tens tota la raó!!  El llogater és el que paga el lloguer a un propietari, sí senyor !


----------



## ampurdan

Propietari o, encara més formal, "arrendador".


----------

